# Chedder and gouda



## smokebuzz (Jan 17, 2010)

REALLY like these 2 cheeses smoked.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a great color on those!
I absolutely love cheddar smoked, just adds such a wonderful flavor but have not tried Gouda smoked...you can be sure that I will soon!


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah those are dandies! I just cut into some of mine today, cheddar, white cheddar, swiss and gouda.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 17, 2010)

Now thats is some good color on your cheeses an all. But you smoke theses things and then have to wait a week?? That must just kill you to wait a whole week.


----------



## ellymae (Jan 17, 2010)

At least a week... the longer the better IMHO. 

Buzz - those look great.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 17, 2010)

I love smoked Gouda. Probably my favorite of any cheese.  What kind of wood did you use?

Try this...
Shred some of that gouda
Pan sear some beef tenderloin on all sides on high heat 
Cover with sauted sweet onions
Cover that with the shredded gouda
Pop into a 500* oven for 5 minutes per lb of meat.

Holy crap, it's the most amazing thing I've ever eaten!


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 17, 2010)

Cherry, make some great smoke for cheese. Gouda is by far my fave after it is smoked, Like chedder anytime.


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice wedges!!!!


----------



## brohnson (Jan 17, 2010)

YUMMY!


----------

